# Framing Costs for 2nd story addition



## thegogetter222 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello guys,
I'm looking to add a 2nd story to a pretty simple 30x30 mainfloor.  The home is on a concrete slab and built in 1995.  Its in great shape, but we need more bedroom space.  This will earn us 3 additional bedrooms and one bathroom.  We are located in Erie, Pa which sits directly between Buffalo, Pittsburgh, & Cleveland.  

I'm trying to come up with a cost of JUST THE FRAMING.  Walls w/ 6 windows and siding, roof, floor, and staircase.  We would use the existing trusses as its the same footprint of the mainfloor.  I can run the plumbing, electrical, and all finishing work myself.  I just need to get it framed in.  Any good assumptions?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 16, 2012)

That's just a guessing game, the only way you can get these kind of prices is to do like a contractor would. Take your plans to a couple lumber yards, a couple window suppliers, a couple siding guys, a couple roofers and a couple framing companies then you have to include the cost of demo. of the roof and a bunch of unforseen problems.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's some things to also consider.
In most cases your not going to be able to stay in this home with out a lot of disruption in your daily lives for your whole family.
There will be times the water and power will need to be shut off.
There's a very real chance there could be weather related damage to your existing home during constrution.
Have you ran this idea past your local zoning and health dept. yet to see if it would even be allowed? The heath dept. may want you to up grade your whole sewer system because of the added bathrooms.
If you have trusses now how do you plan on reusing them if there holding up your ceiling?


----------



## BridgeMan (Mar 17, 2012)

You also might want to make sure the existing framing can take the load of a second floor without any member(s) being seriously overstressed.  If you (or the local building department) have a set of as-builts, it shouldn't take someone knowledgeable very long to an analysis.

An option to consider would be to lift the entire roof in place, especially if the shingles or whatever roof covering members you have are in good shape.  A local house mover doing the lifting could save a lot of time and effort.


----------

